# paint stripping tool suggestions?



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

There really isn't such a thing as a sand blaster with a small air compressor. You need a pretty heavy duty unit (trailer mounted) compressor to make it worth while. Also, the amount of mess you will create in a matter of seconds won't be worth it for a few of the items you mentioned.:thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

bokeh said:


> I'm looking to strip ole peeling paint off of a few things, then prime & repaint
> 
> 1. wood trim around the house.
> 2. steel gutters
> ...


Well, for stripping paint off wood the paint shaver arguably is the best option
http://www.paintshaver.com/paintshaver.html
Problem with it is that it likely won't do well on steel gutters nor the furniture. It is however, only slightly cheaper than an air compressor capable of sandblasting. 

I use a Wagner Paint eater. 
http://www.gleempaint.com/wagner-paint-eater-new.html. Does a pretty good job but you need to know how to handle rotary tools because they can get wild if set down wrong. 

You can get similar pads for angle grinders here http://www.heleta.com/abrasive-products/scuff-clean-discs-pads/45-3M-Scuff-Clean-Disc-p7559431.html that will work well. Thing I like about the paint eater is it only runs about 2500 rpm so it is more manageable and has less chance of burning the paint. Angle grinders run up around 10,000 plus/minus rpm but angle grinders are a fairly inexpensive option. I think I saw one at Wally World for about $30, a Skil I think.
Good Luck


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Just happened by this thread. Have you looked at the bristle discs? Similar to a wire cup brush but with coated bristles.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Infrared paint strippers are amazing.


----------

